# Cannot register MMCNDMGR.dll



## Soundless (Apr 12, 2005)

{600MHZ PC running Windows 98 SE, and Internet Explorer 6 SP1...}


Guys... I have tried everything I know to get this file registered including downloading a brand new one and installing it to my "System" directory. My problem started when I attempted to start a defragmenter program --> DISKEEPER PRO. It gave me an error saying "Can't create a node in MMCNDMGR.dll" - Make sure the file is registered and that you have all available libraries installed. 

I did the start/run attempt to register it with no success. It says it's missing one or more libraries????

I tried all these with the start / run box... No luck.

regsvr32%SystemRoot%\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
regsvr32 /s %windir%\system32\Dllcache\mmcndmgr.dll 
REGSVR32 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmcndmgr.dll 

Can someone PLEASE assist me in getting it registered before I need a straight jacket!


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Try simply *RegSvr32 mmcndmgr.dll*


----------



## Soundless (Apr 12, 2005)

putasolution said:


> Try simply *RegSvr32 mmcndmgr.dll*


Thanks for the help, I just tried that and it says this error:

REGSRVR32

LoadLibrary["mmcndmgr.dll"]failed-One of the library files needed to run this application cannot be found.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Still got your Windows 98 disk?

See if you can copy across to the System folder


----------



## Soundless (Apr 12, 2005)

putasolution said:


> Still got your Windows 98 disk?
> 
> See if you can copy across to the System folder


Yes... I still have the disk, but I don't understand what you mean by "Copy across to the system folder". I have tried to install the file off the windows cd from the SYSTEM FILE CHECKER "Restore" option, and it says it cannot be found on my windows cd.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

ok, lets try this one

regsvr32 %systemroot%\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
(with the space)


----------



## Soundless (Apr 12, 2005)

putasolution said:


> ok, lets try this one
> 
> regsvr32 %systemroot%\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
> (with the space)


I am at work right now, and will try that as soon as I get home tomorrow. I appreciate the help and your time... :up:

I will be back to tell you how it worked...................


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This file you are trying to register is for a Windows XP/2k system -- it is associated with the Microsoft Management Console.

And the registration paths:

regsvr32%SystemRoot%\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
regsvr32 /s %windir%\system32\Dllcache\mmcndmgr.dll

are also XP paths. Win98 does not have a dllcache folder and the system32 folder, when present at all, does not contain the system files. windows\system is folder for those in Win98

I'm not familiar with Diskeeper PRO, but if there are separate versions for XP and Win98, I think you dl'd the wrong one.

http://support.microsoft.com/dllhelp/?dlltype=file&l=55&alpha=MMCNDMGR.dll&S=1&x=8&y=11


----------



## Soundless (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh man!! This is excellent news, because I was believing my operating system was corrupted!!

I will grab the windows 98 version of Diskeeper Pro tomorrow... Thanks to both of you for your assistance


----------

